# Watery CM?



## mandy_grovie1

Hello ladies! I have a question about cervical mucus and I'm wondering if this is a normal thing or not? I noticed a lot of watery really wet cervical mucus. I'm about 8dpo, maybe a little bit later. It's pretty clear with some hints of white watery liquid. I usually don't have this kind of discharge, mine is usually very thick and pasty and white. Does anyone else get this before AF or before a BFP? does it mean anything?


----------



## Thia

mandy_grovie1 said:


> Hello ladies! I have a question about cervical mucus and I'm wondering if this is a normal thing or not? I noticed a lot of watery really wet cervical mucus. I'm about 8dpo, maybe a little bit later. It's pretty clear with some hints of white watery liquid. I usually don't have this kind of discharge, mine is usually very thick and pasty and white. Does anyone else get this before AF or before a BFP? does it mean anything?

It's common to get a dip in progesterone (that dries up the cm) before AF which can cause some watery or egcm after O. I dunno of any relation to the watery cm after O before a BFP. FX'd for you!! :flower:


----------



## medic76097

https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/changes-in-cervical-mucus-after-implantation
This might help. I guess that a surge in hormones (Mainly due to implantation) can cause dry CM. That may change later in pregnancy. I am 7 dpo and have been dry since 1 dpo. Literally, It was a matter of 12, maybe 14 hours after O! Thats new for me this cycle, but I also found out that I O super early (CD6) and hopefully we caught it in time!!
Good Luck


----------



## sweetspice

medic76097 said:


> https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/changes-in-cervical-mucus-after-implantation
> This might help. I guess that a surge in hormones (Mainly due to implantation) can cause dry CM. That may change later in pregnancy. I am 7 dpo and have been dry since 1 dpo. Literally, It was a matter of 12, maybe 14 hours after O! Thats new for me this cycle, but I also found out that I O super early (CD6) and hopefully we caught it in time!!
> Good Luck

So, if implantaion occured, you become dry?


----------



## LilyBump

I think I may be the same as you. I've been having watery cm since about 7dpo and I'm about 11dpo now. Off and on in the am hours it's been kind of like a thin lotion and have a little bit of stretchy ewcm. I just started really charting this cycle, but I almost know for a fact that this isn't normal for me. I usually have a lot of creamy days which quite often had me thinking I was preggers! lol Doesn't necessarily mean I'll be getting a bfp though..my body loves to be radical and randomly change things on me sometimes. :growlmad: But I definitely know too that I do get this watery cm a couple hours or up to a day before af, not this long!

Guess we shall find out! Baby :dust: to you!


----------



## medic76097

You can dry up... it is possible.
"elevated levels of progesterone potently reduce the sodium-retaining activity of aldosterone, resulting in natriuresis and a reduction in extracellular fluid volume. Progesterone withdrawal, on the other hand, is associated with a temporary increase in sodium retention (reduced natriuresis, with an increase in extracellular fluid volume"
So essentially, the wicked thirst you get during your cycle can be from high levels of P, as well as the peeing like crazy and headaches... The dip in P before AF is what causes bloating.

"Progesterone affects the vaginal epithelium and cervical mucus, making it thick and impenetrable to sperm." Or it can mean no Cm at all.. whatever it takes to prevent the sperm from making it to where it needs to go.

"If pregnancy does not occur, progesterone levels will decrease, leading, in the human, to menstruation. Normal menstrual bleeding is progesterone-withdrawal bleeding. If ovulation does not occur and the corpus luteum does not develop, levels of progesterone may be low leading to uterine bleeding." The dip in P leads to AF :(

"During implantation and gestation, progesterone appears to decrease the maternal immune response to allow for the acceptance of the pregnancy.Progesterone decreases contractility of the uterine smooth muscle." This means that colds and UTIs are not uncommon and can be from a coming BFP!! Also changes in bowel regularity or frequncy are also caused by P because your intestines are smooth muscle that is also affected by P.
K
Kinda interesting stuff when you know how hormones work. Unfortunatly, the hormones that are in our body during a regular cycle can mimic the BFP sympotoms as well :( Hope that helps!!


----------



## sweetspice

Medic, I loved your post. Ty.


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Thanks guys :) I ended up not getting a BFP this month so I guess the watery cm is normal for me! I really need to start charting :)


----------

